# I've Just Bought 30 Of These.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Several different dial colours,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

30 what?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Give me time,







I'm trying to get the picture up.

Watches of course,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Could have been anything


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool,I know these come in a rainbow of colours.Purple included









I like them a lot


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bargain prices too, cushty , you know it makes sense.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What do the pusher and other crown do?







ok....the crown at 4 presumably moves the inner numbered bezel?

Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Alex he said dial colours so unles it was clocks what else would he have meant?









They look way







to me Roy!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Is the case gunmetal?Or just a dark pic?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The pusher quick sets the calendar and the extra crown rotates the inner bezel.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Is the case gunmetal?Or just a dark pic?


 All steel I think , no gunmetal.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I would guess 2nd crown for bezel rotation and pusher for date change


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,a lot of things have dials,airplanes,cars,cookers.He might have bought a job lot of gas hobs for all I know


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats right.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Has it got a depth meter as well ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it has , when the second hand stops it's way too deep.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have a watch that does that.It has a little hole in the case,when the watch crystal fills with liquid it stops the watch.I got it off ebay,I was told it is a rare watch with a built in safety device.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hey I'm getting better, a year ago I wouldn't have even noticed let alone knew the answer!

Alex 30 areoplanes would have been more like Roy! probably old Fokkers!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

> Yes it has , when the second hand stops it's way too deep.


That will be useful


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

All the old Fokkers are already on here.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What make is it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's a Fokker, no I mean Orient.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Zanussi


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

An oriental Fokker. I hear they are quite cheap?









They love me long time?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe not that long these days eh Stan,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy said they were cheap.

Five Dollar?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I did NOT say they were cheap,









I said they were a bargain,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

If a bargain is not cheap,then what is it?Expensive,then why buy them?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah, but will they love me long time?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

For years and years Stan,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Only if you pay


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I have a watch that does that.It has a little hole in the case,when the watch crystal fills with liquid it stops the watch.I got it off ebay,I was told it is a rare watch with a built in safety device.


 You fell for the new dehumidifier watch too did you Alex







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes Ian I did


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Cool,I know these come in a rainbow of colours.Purple included
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Purple







? Now I'm interested







.


----------

